

The Foo at bar.com - ANaimi
http://bar.com

======
huuu
Remember there are special domain names you can use to enter fake email
addresses like example.com[1]

I also entered addresses I thought were fake. But there are so many registered
domain names you can't make sure they are really fake.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Example.com](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Example.com)

------
MasterScrat
Reminds me of the guy who owns DoNotReply.com:

[http://voices.washingtonpost.com/securityfix/2008/03/they_to...](http://voices.washingtonpost.com/securityfix/2008/03/they_told_you_not_to_reply.html)

~~~
ablation
And yes, that is the same Chet Faliszek of Valve/Old Man Murray 'fame'.

------
aevernon
When I was a comp sci student in the 90s, I was testing some code where I used
foo@bar.com as a placeholder. Amusingly, I got a reply from The Foo, and now
I'm glad to know I wasn't the only one who accidentally emailed him/her.

As others have pointed out, username@example.com is a better choice for
documentation and examples.

------
mtmail
Currently overloaded. Mirror:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150623195101/http://bar.com/](https://web.archive.org/web/20150623195101/http://bar.com/)

------
chirau
I hope you are a millionaire already, because you are sitting on some with
that domain name. Kudos to you for keeping it this long.

~~~
a_t
Love stumbling across domain/site combos like this. Like the digital
equivalent of holdouts/nail houses
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holdout_%28real_estate%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holdout_%28real_estate%29)).
There's a surprising amount of them still out there.

------
schmidp
Since I own bar.io and foo@bar.io is a valid email address, I also receive
some interesting emails from time to time.

------
erroneousfunk
Also see asdf@asdf.com:
[http://asdf.com/asdfemail.html](http://asdf.com/asdfemail.html) I've gone to
asdf.com for about 15 years now, and it hasn't changed it all. It's also
_always_ up, so it's handy to go to to test and see if I have Internet. I love
that site.

~~~
SerpentJoe
It also loads quickly and runs almost no Javascript, making it great for
anything you want to test in the dev console.

~~~
howsiwei
I use [http://to/](http://to/) for testing purposes. It has the shortest url
and the the webpage consists of only 4 short lines of html.

------
pilif
I too am guilty of this and I would like to apologize if any of my old
mistakes have ever caused you any additional work.

I have since seen the light and switched over to example.com which doesn't
have an MX and doesn't listen on port 25, so no harm can be done to it.

------
kozhevnikov
I typically use `foo@example.com` [1] and `07700 900000` for mobile [2]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Example.com](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Example.com)

[2]
[http://stakeholders.ofcom.org.uk/telecoms/numbering/guidance...](http://stakeholders.ofcom.org.uk/telecoms/numbering/guidance-
tele-no/numbers-for-drama)

------
biot
Relevant: [http://acme.com/mail_filtering/](http://acme.com/mail_filtering/)

------
userbinator
_lots of folks_

I wonder if these were the general population of users seen today, since AFAIK
foo/bar are not in the vocabulary of most people as metasyntactic variables; I
hear "blah" more commonly used for this purpose.

~~~
TeMPOraL
It's not in the vocabulary of users (who don't know what "metasyntactic" means
anyway), but it's still prominent in the vocabulary of developers.

------
dankcode
Sitting on gold with that domain name.

[https://www.metricsbot.com/www/bar.com](https://www.metricsbot.com/www/bar.com)

~~~
DEinspanjer
I can't help but think the pricing methodology on this site might be a bit
off. I put uw.com in to check it because I know some of the history of that
site. It said the site is worth less than $9.00!?

uw.com was originally owned by a company called Underware. Their biggest
product was a defect tracking tool called TrackRecord. They were bought by
Compuware in the 90s, and in early 2000 or 2001, Compuware forgot to renew the
domain and it was bought out from under them. Last I checked, two letter .com
domains were pretty rare and valuable.

~~~
tomcam
> Last I checked, two letter .com domains were pretty rare and valuable.

That was last time you checked. Now they're extremely rare and astoundingly
valuable.

~~~
eridius
Last time I checked, you were no longer allowed to register 2-letter domains
at .com, .org, or .net.

------
cdnsteve
Anything @test.com would have gotten sample stuff from at least one dev as
well, so sorry about that!

------
TDL
Well, I guess I should apologize to the folks at bob.com. It's example.com for
me from now on.

------
vortico
I love the MX 127.0.0.1 trick. I'm curious if that works as well as I think it
does.

------
rwhitman
I feel kind shamefully guilty now. I'm sorry.

------
smegel
I think their database-foo is somewhat lacking...

------
idbentley
[http://www.something.com/](http://www.something.com/)

------
dummyguy
dummy@guy.me

~~~
Tepix
That's another legal address. You knew that, didn't you?

